# Adobe Sign in



## ST-EOS (Sep 8, 2019)

When I power on my PC, I'm being prompted to sign in to my Adobe account. I have done so each time I see the request,. These requests seem to be much more frequent now (three times since 31st August)  
When prompted I Sign in using my email address and password which then generates a second window that requires me to enter a code which is sent to my mobile.  I realise that this is part of a two stage account security authentication. I'm not signing in from a public computer, it is always from the same PC and Network.

Can anyone advise me why is this happening?


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Sep 9, 2019)

Work through the suggestions at-
https://helpx.adobe.com/manage-account/kb/troubleshoot-creative-cloud-sign-out-sign-in.htmlHopefully something here will fix if for you.


----------



## MarkNicholas (Sep 9, 2019)

Try signing out of everything "Adobe" and then try re-signing in starting with The Adobe Create Cloud App.


----------



## ST-EOS (Sep 9, 2019)

I-See-Light said:


> Work through the suggestions at-
> https://helpx.adobe.com/manage-account/kb/troubleshoot-creative-cloud-sign-out-sign-in.htmlHopefully something here will fix if for you.


Thanks I've checked the information in the link you kindly supplied.



MarkNicholas said:


> Try signing out of everything "Adobe" and then try re-signing in starting with The Adobe Create Cloud App.


Thanks Mark, your suggestion was also covered in the link that I-See-Light posted.


----------



## ST-EOS (Sep 9, 2019)

I'm unsure what actually cleared the issue (fingers crossed that it is cleared) as I did work through the information in the link that I -See-Light posted for me. However in between all of that and the subsequent power on/off cycles, my PC for some reason was intermittently ignoring the wired LAN connection. Choosing instead to connect to the wireless connectivity of my router, I have noticed this previously and it usually was cured with a restart. Today when I disabled the wireless connection I was unable to enable the wired connection. The troubleshooter advised me that the cable was unplugged or faulty!
I don't believe that the cable was faulty and it certainly wasn't unplugged.
Just to compound matters, there was a Windows update, that just happened to appear plus two Windows shut downs due to some problem or other that Windows identified.  Altogether not a fruitful experience. Hopefully the Adobe Sign in issue has been resolved, time will tell 
This was the Widows update that installed during my working through the Adobe fix to my sign in.


----------

